# montowanie dysku FAT32 - polskie literki - help

## bloom

Witam.

Montuję sobie przy starcie partycję FAT32 (z winXP). Co i gdzie należy ustawić, żeby PLiterki w nazwach plików na tym dysku były poprawnie pokazywane/obsługiwane przez Gentoo ?

w rc.conf mam:

```

KEYMAP="pl"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

Nie wiem, do czego służy trzecia z podanych linijek. W każdym razie efekt jest taki, że w systemie działają mi literki, w konsoli, w EKG są wyświetlane poprawnie itp. Natomiast WSZYSTKIE PLliterki w nazwie pliku leżącego na FAT pokazywane są jako "?".

Pozdrawiam

Piotr

----------

## fallow

hello . pamietam ze podczas uzywania partycji w facie pomagalo takie ustawienie /etc/fstab , moja fatowa partycja to bylo hda7 a montowania do /mnt/win_d

```

/dev/hda7 /mnt/win_d vfat codepage=852,iocharset=iso8859-2,rw,umask=000,uid=0,gid=0

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## btower

Właśnie w takich celach proponowałem przyklejony FAQ a takie posty moderator mógłby ewentualnie, jak ma zły dzień kasować.

----------

## bloom

a ja dotąd miałem w fstab:

```
/dev/hda7   /mnt/f   vfat   auto,uid=...,gid=users,codepage=852,umask=007   0 0
```

czyli brakuje mi tego ustawinia codepage, zdaje się. Spróbuję.

a tak btw, to akurat też mam hda7 :)

wrzucliłem na tym profil thunderbird'a - no i przy dual boot mam te same maile w obu systemach (odpalanie windy jest coraz rzadsze, though) 

pozdr

Piotr

----------

## no4b

 *btower wrote:*   

> Właśnie w takich celach proponowałem przyklejony FAQ a takie posty moderator mógłby ewentualnie, jak ma zły dzień kasować.

 

To moze link do jakiegos istniejacego faq? Bo robienie kolejnego imo nie ma sensu.

----------

## C1REX

Kilka tematów na tym forum zdecydowanie powinna znaleść sie na wyróżnionym miejscu. Polskie znaczki, selektywna instalacja i kilka innych to nie tylko dla newbie się przyda. 

Część jest często wykorzystawana i ciężko jest za każdym razem szukać danego wątku.

----------

